# Yellow Peril



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

This arrived on Saturday.

Having read that the bracelet fitted to these is cheap and nasty, I have to agree. Not even bothering to try it on, it was removed, and I fitted a yellow leather strap.





The colour may be a little OTT, for me. We shall see.

This is the biggest watch that I have ever worn, and I am pleasantly surprised just how well it wears. Nowhere near as bulky as I imagined that it would be. It is keeping excellent time, so far.

I find the minute hand not as visible as I would like, when it is in the "yellow zone". Maybe due to my old eyes, of course. I have a replacement bezel winging its way to me, but have held fire on an insert for now.

Steve.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Awesome - a Bruce Lee Game of Death tracksuit colour watch! I want one!!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Lug said:


> Awesome - a Bruce Lee Game of Death tracksuit colour watch! I want one!!


 I always wanted that tracksuit when I was a kid :laugh:


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


> I always wanted that tracksuit when I was a kid :laugh: ﻿


 Me too, god i'm so weak in the head, I need to stop looking at watches!!!!


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

So cool. Diggin the yellow man!


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

It's metamorphosed a couple of times. 

Currently looking like this.



Steve.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

NOTSHARP said:


> Currently﻿ lookin﻿g like ﻿thi﻿s.﻿﻿


 A touch more yellow Sir ?


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> A touch more yellow Sir ?


 Yes, I've been sorely tempted for a wee while.

For the cost of an insert, it's worth a try, I feel. :biggrin:

Steve.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I do like these 12 hour bezel amphibian, good choice for a budget GMT watch

I agree about the bracelet my 110 Radio Room bracelet still has the plastic on it!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Meet my ruskie on a yellow


----------

